# Installing 3 Point Seat Belts in the Rear of a 1967 GTO



## 84malibu (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello Everyone,
Getting my 67 back on the road after quite some time. As a young man, I never worried about just having lap belts but now that I am looking at riding around with my three young daughters in the back I was looking to install 3 point seat belts in the rear. I have searched for install pics/instructions and haven’t found much. Has anyone installed 3 point seat belts in the rear of their Pontiac? If so, could you please provide some information on what belts you used and how you went about mounting them? Thanks in advance.
Levi


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Rear shoulder belts were optional in the 68-72 models. They used an El Camino style belt with the buckle on the shoulder belt end and the tongue at the seat. 
Rear seat three point belts are available from Morris. 









Morris Classic Seat Belts for Classic Cars


All Morris Classic 3-point front and rear seat belts are year-and-car-specific to fit 1966-73 GMs, 1968-72 Mustangs, and 1968-73 Mopars! Lap belts are also available in 30 colors and 3 buckle options. All seat belts meet and exceed FMVSS.



www.morrisclassic.com


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

I did front and rear 3 point conversions in my '66. 

For the rear it is ESSENTIAL to buy one of the kits with the reinforcement plate that bolts to existing holes in the body substructure. You CANNOT just bolt a setbet anchor to the package tray and expect it to hold in an accident (it will tear right out of the thin sheet metal).

Here are 2 threads relevant to the topic that, I think, include links to the parts. If not PM me and I'll get you the info.









3 point shoulder seatbelt in a 1966 GTO


I've searched the forum on the topic of 3 point retractable shoulder seatbelts in a 1966 GTO. Seen February and October as the "magic" months where GM made these belts an option in '66 and have also read there is a way to tell from your cowl tag. Can anyone elaborate? I have a February '66...




www.gtoforum.com













Shoulder belt mount adapter??


Months ago I found out my '66 has the factory installed shoulder belt mounts in the roof frame (awesome). I bought a seatbelt kit before I realized the shoulder mount point is a 2-bolt mount and the belts I have are a 1 bolt kit. I waited too long to return these, so I'm wondering if there...




www.gtoforum.com





It is an essential safety upgrade in my opinion. I can now have my 7 year old in the car with me, which is worth 10 times the time/effort/$ the project cost


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

I purchased 3 point retractable Wesco roadster seat belts for my 65 GTO back seat. I fabricated my own brackets from angle iron and welded them in. Did not install three in the rear only two. I considered Morris, but since my MIG welding skills were improving I felt confident in fabricating and welding what I needed for a fraction of the cost. Our older cars with just lap belts are awful. They may keep you from departing the car in a crash, but many rear seat occupants suffered severe lower back injuries from lap belts in head on collisions. Upgrading to three point seat belts is an excellent move. You are better off than I was. 65 GTO had no provisions for three point seat belts, in the rear or the front. If you aren’t an experienced welder, I would go with Morris. It’s impossible to put a price on your child’s safety. Im hoping you have three point in the front already.


----------



## 84malibu (Sep 22, 2020)

I appreciate the replies. Need to review the two options mentioned, talk to Morris to see if I can get three or not and then decide where I go from there. Thanks again.


----------



## 84malibu (Sep 22, 2020)

Noangelbuddy said:


> I purchased 3 point retractable Wesco roadster seat belts for my 65 GTO back seat. I fabricated my own brackets from angle iron and welded them in. Did not install three in the rear only two. I considered Morris, but since my MIG welding skills were improving I felt confident in fabricating and welding what I needed for a fraction of the cost. Our older cars with just lap belts are awful. They may keep you from departing the car in a crash, but many rear seat occupants suffered severe lower back injuries from lap belts in head on collisions. Upgrading to three point seat belts is an excellent move. You are better off than I was. 65 GTO had no provisions for three point seat belts, in the rear or the front. If you aren’t an experienced welder, I would go with Morris. It’s impossible to put a price on your child’s safety. Im hoping you have three point in the front already.


Noangelbuddy,
Curious, what length sleeve end did you purchase for the rear seat belts, 11” or 8”? Reinstalled my rear seat today just to take measurements and feel that the 11” ones will work and that the 8” would be slightly to short. Just wanted a second check before I place my order. Thanks Again.


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

84malibu said:


> Noangelbuddy,
> Curious, what length sleeve end did you purchase for the rear seat belts, 11” or 8”? Reinstalled my rear seat today just to take measurements and feel that the 11” ones will work and that the 8” would be slightly to short. Just wanted a second check before I place my order. Thanks Again.


Went back into email and pulled the following.
Purchased mine 12/23/2019, expect prices have changed, but this was my order:

3 point retractable roadster seat belt chrome $155.80
Bench seat 24 inch
adjustable floppy end #414-2
mounting hardware ($5.95)

chrome buckle 3 Point retractable $157.90
Seat belt with long sash guide
bucketseat - 11 inch
sleeve #402-2


----------



## Noangelbuddy (Dec 6, 2017)

Noangelbuddy said:


> Went back into email and pulled the following.
> Purchased mine 12/23/2019, expect prices have changed, but this was my order:
> 
> 3 point retractable roadster seat belt chrome $155.80
> ...


Are you fabricating your own support brackets under the package tray?


----------

